# Palm Sunday



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently today is the Orthodox Palm Sunday. so Happy Easter!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Easter!! Cairo must be quiet? I think everyone is in El Gouna!!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Easter!! Is Cairo quiet?? Because I think everyone is in El Gouna!!!


----------

